# We need a "Scott's a Fag" forum.



## Scott (Sep 27, 2006)

It won't find any matches for 'Oni' because it's only 3 letters long.

Can't you add exceptions or something Chris? I know when jemsite upgraded their forum, they added a bunch of exceptions like jem, lgm, ekg etc. etc.

So atleast add shit like 'Oni'. You could be preventing Oni sales!


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2006)

Since you went out of your way not to sound like a complete cock in the request, I'll get right on it.


----------



## Scott (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, THAT'S mature


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm using MySQL fulltext, so I'll have to change up some stuff server-side to allow the smaller word length. Since I'd rather not do that from a hotel room, it'll have to wait until I get back home and have some time. In the meantime, people wanting to buy Oni guitars will just have to learn to post messages with titles like "I want to buy an Oni guitar".


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 28, 2006)

Optimus Prime > search


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Sep 28, 2006)

note to self: don't be a jerk when talking about the adminishredder for he has the power to make you look like a ****ing cock


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 28, 2006)

mefrommiddleearth said:


> note to self: don't be a jerk when talking about the adminishredder for he has the power to make you look like a ****ing cock



He could really have some fun with word filters...


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Sep 28, 2006)

what like filtering out "don'ts" from posts to make me look like I'm a massive sucker for punishment


----------



## Scott (Sep 28, 2006)

Bah, he's nothing. A push over really 

The upside to a Fag forum dedicated to me, is that there's a good chance i'd become the mod. And my mod powers would deem that forum non-faggy. Thus resulting in "Scott's Forum" A place for cool lefty Canadians


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Sep 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Bah, he's nothing. A push over really
> 
> The upside to a Fag forum dedicated to me, is that there's a good chance i'd become the mod. And my mod powers would deem that forum non-faggy. Thus resulting in "Scott's Forum" A place for cool lefty Canadians


 
stop corrupting me with your evil ideas of how to get power. you'll turn me into a bad bad man


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 28, 2006)

At least you didn't get the Richard Simmons avatar


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2006)

mefrommiddleearth said:


> note to self: don't be a jerk when talking about the adminishredder for he has the power to make you look like a ****ing cock



Hey, its not just him. I've been known to hand out simmons AVs and edit some posts in my time ;p


----------



## dpm (Sep 28, 2006)

I support this request. Very much so. And Scott is so damn heterosexual. So is Chris. Hell yeah. Mucho Oni love for all!


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> At least you didn't get the Richard Simmons avatar


give Chris some time


----------



## Scott (Sep 28, 2006)

Unless Richard Simmons is a transforming firetruck, he will not become my avatar


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Bah, he's nothing. A push over really
> 
> The upside to a Fag forum dedicated to me, is that there's a good chance i'd become the mod. And my mod powers would deem that forum non-faggy. Thus resulting in "Scott's Forum" A place for cool lefty Canadians



Or he could always put a filter to say "Syrup Loving Fagboy" every time someone says "Scott"


----------



## Scott (Sep 28, 2006)

Heh, that'd be pretty funny actually.


----------



## Drew (Sep 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Bah, he's nothing. A push over really
> 
> The upside to a Fag forum dedicated to me, is that there's a good chance i'd become the mod. And my mod powers would deem that forum non-faggy. Thus resulting in "Scott's Forum" A place for cool lefty Canadians



Don't get ahead of yoursef, foo. You'd still be giving handjobs for twenties to cover operating expenses for the first six months. After that, we can talk about giving you power to edit posts. Topic titles, to say nothing of forum titles, are a LONG way down a long and sticky road for you yet, padawan....


----------

